# 3GB RAM, P35-DS3, Zalman, E6750, 8800GTS 640MB, seasonic NT



## Lurelein (14. Januar 2012)

Verkaufe meine alten PC Teile, es ist ein Sammelsurium und ich würde gerne alles auf einmal verkaufen!
Preislich habe ich keine Ahnung was ich dafür noch nehmen kann,  eigentlich will ich das Zeug nur gerne loswerden. Am besten wäre  natürlich jmd aus Berlin und persönliche Abholung, denn HW Versand ist  immer etwas aufwendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Detail gibt es:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 Rev 2.0
CPU Kühler: Zalman CNPS 9500AT S77 im Verbund mit Arctic Silver
CPU: E6750 <- Wurde nie übertaktet
Grafikkarte: XFX 640MB GF8800GTS Alpha Dog
Netzteil: Seasonic S12II (SS 430 GB) 430 Watt
RAM: 3x G.Skill DDR2 1GB PC2-6400 CL5-5-5-15 1.8V-2.0V (F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ)

Lief in der Konstellation gut 2 Jahre ohne Ausfälle oder HW Schäden. 

Alles zusammen würde ich für 90€ abgeben. Ist aber Sache der Einigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bezahlung per Überweisung oder PayPal.


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. Januar 2012)

90 Euro? Das würde ich mir nochmal überlegen...
Allein das Netzteil ist vielleicht noch 50 Euro wert.


----------



## Lurelein (15. Januar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> 90 Euro? Das würde ich mir nochmal überlegen...
> Allein das Netzteil ist vielleicht noch 50 Euro wert.


 
Ich wollte das Zeug nur loswerden, da noch ewig viel Gewinn raus zuschlagen war nicht mein Ziel 

Hab es jetzt auch schon verkauft, kann also geschlossen werden.


----------

